# 05 Maxima 3.5 stinks when you get on it



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

Smells like ass when you get on it in the Maxima. Been like that since brand new.

Anyone else?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

SirReaL303 said:


> Smells like ass when you get on it in the Maxima. Been like that since brand new.
> 
> Anyone else?


my maxima and every other one of my cars... =]


----------



## SirReaL303 (Jan 31, 2007)

Any idea on what causes this?

We've got a 2003 that's also a 3.5 SE only difference is it has the 6 speed. It never had this problem.


----------



## zsoker89 (Oct 14, 2006)

My friend gave me a ride in his fathers Maxima and when he turned the car on it smelled like burning feces.


----------



## critikalMax (Jun 9, 2007)

SirReaL303 said:


> Any idea on what causes this?
> 
> We've got a 2003 that's also a 3.5 SE only difference is it has the 6 speed. It never had this problem.


I've been told it has something to do with the Catalytic converter getting hot. My 
97 volkswagen passat used to do this as well. If you're going fast enough though, the air will make the smell go away. Nothing to be worried about ... warranty warranty warranty. :idhitit:


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

weird never heard this one ?


----------

